# Pretty Scarf Patterns



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Found at Tipnut: http://tipnut.com/scarf-patterns/


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great site! Thanks for the link!


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

kacey64 said:


> Great site! Thanks for the link!


Ditto.....Thank You :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannemarie (Oct 3, 2011)

Was just looking for a new scarf pattern for the Amazing yarn I just bought yesterday. Love this site. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Love this site... gotta try one..Love the One Row Lace Scarf and have just the right yarn... later...off to get started


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the great site. Love the entrelac !


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Lots of lovely things to look at as well as one free pattern!!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

sigh...so little time...


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, these are great!


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Fantastic, thank you.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

grrreat site  Thank you


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

I looked at the blue Braided scarf and thought-Christmas wreath.(in green) What a great site,thank you. And I just found the smilies


----------



## J.thrush (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice site with lovely items. Thank you.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, some nice ones there :thumbup:


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I love tipnut and don't know how I missed this. Thanks so much.

Pzoe


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks so much have some really pretty yarn for a scarf didnt know what pattern!


----------

